# Brits in JHB



## lizmars82 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi

I am new to Johannesburg and although I am loving it here, I would love to meet some fellow Brits out here, so that we can help each other out with visa advice, sports nights out, finding good pubs, and understanding the pros and cons of being away from home for a long time! I plan to stay but here, but love to know people from all over the world.. including home.

Please get in touch if you know of a good sports club, pub, or just interested in getting out and about and meeting other Brits.

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

lizmars82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to Johannesburg and although I am loving it here, I would love to meet some fellow Brits out here, so that we can help each other out with visa advice, sports nights out, finding good pubs, and understanding the pros and cons of being away from home for a long time! I plan to stay but here, but love to know people from all over the world.. including home.
> 
> ...


Google provides lots of information Liz!
Hope you will meet lots of people, get to know the locals as well, South Africans are known for their hospitality and friendliness!


----------



## ccwooldridge (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Liz

Did you find any fellow Brits?! I am also English and living in Johannesburg (Parkhurst). Where do you live?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Charlotte


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Hi Liz, I've found a lot of info from Google and Twitter. If you search for Jozi, Joburg etc on twitter and follow the varous links and people then you will definitely find places to go, people to meet etc


----------



## Kay88 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi

I'm moving to Joburg in May. Currently in London. I know its a while away but I'm quite anxious about making sure I meet new people. How have you found it so far? Is is easy to get out and about and meet others?


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Hi Kay,

I have honestly found it so easy! I have more friends in Jozi made in the last 4 months than I did in London my whole life! Everyone seems to know everyone. 

People here are extremely friendly, and there is always so much going on. I have actually written a few blog posts about making friends here making friends in SA « martina in jozi so hopefully they will help put your mind at ease

It's hard to find out about these things online and I was also worried before I moved here. There were a few teary days! It's why I started my blog really - to show people moving here that you can live a life. Of course you have to be careful, but doesn't everyone?

Good luck with your move. I think that the hardest part is actually the leaving, not the arriving


----------



## Kay88 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Martina

Just had a quick look at your blog- sounds like you are having an awesome time! I am SO glad to hear that someone else who went through what I will be going through in a few months, is actually having a great time of it  I'm getting married to a South African man in April which is why I'm moving- there have already been plenty of heated rows and teary days based on the fact that I get more and more anxious about moving as the day gets closer 

Are you working out in Joburg? I'm hoping to transfer with my current company which should be a good way for my to instantly meet some new people. But I'm also hoping that I'll have time to do lots of other things (volunteering, networking events etc etc)


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Hi Kay,

At the end of the day, if it doesn't work out we can always move back  I just didn't want to regret not trying it in the first place. It is scary to move, but if you are prepared to put yourself out there and go to events and speak to random people you will have no problems. I wasn't really like that before, but moving here has meant that if I want to have a life here then I often have to go out of m comfort zone and do things that I at first don't feel like doing. 

I do have down days that I don't blog about, but I had those back in London too! 

I'm still waiting for my visa to come through, but I'm freelancing a couple of days a week. It means that I have a lot of extra time, but that is filled with my blog and my crazy amount of New Years Resolutions!

There is much to do and see here. You will have a fantastic time! Give me a shout if you need any help setting yourself up over here...I've built quite a network here already so have contacts for almost everything now!


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I am hopefully moving to Joburg in December which is a way off but no harm in testing the waters!
We will be moving to Glenvista if anyone is in or around that area?!
Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

ooh - I haven't been to the Southern Suburbs yet! Everyone that I have met so far lives in the Northern suburbs or the East Rand. I had a google and it looks nice


----------

